# Why is my aquairum over heating?



## SugaBit (Jun 4, 2011)

I wasn't sure where to post this. Anyway, I have 2 aquairums... 1 29 gal with fake plants & 1 14 gal with live plants.

Well, my problem is... my 29 gal is showing temps at 82-84 deg & my 14 gal is right at 78 deg like always. They are both in the same room & usually at the same temp all the time (78 deg), but since summer started my 29 gal has been having high temps.

What is going on? Why is one tank hotter than the other? I've been keeping my light off on my 29 gal a lot to try to drop the temp, but it's not working that great.

What can I do to keep it at 78/79 degrees?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi SugaBid,

Welcome to APC! I suspect that it may be your lighting. Since you don't have live plants in your 29 gallon , why not try leaving the light off for 24 hours and see if the tank stays at room temperature?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Your heater might also be faulty or perhaps your thermometer isn't working correctly. The plastic strips that are sometimes sold as stick-on-the-outside thermometers are notoriously inaccurate and become increasingly inaccurate over time as the chemicals break down.

Try unplugging the tank heater completely and see what temperature the tank settles at. Also try a different thermometer, preferably a glass one.


----------



## SugaBit (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks for the replies!

I have left my heater & my light off for more than 24 hours, & I have both a glass thermometer (brand new) & a plastic strip (both reading the same). Still no change... if anything the tank is getting warmer! Maybe it's just because it's so darn hot over here, yesterday it was 105.

I'm going to do a water change this afternoon & maybe try adding 76 degree water instead of my usual 78. Maybe that will keep the tank a bit cooler? I hope.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Perhaps there is more air movement around the smaller tank and so it can cool off quicker and stay cooler. You could try a fan across the top of the water. That would cool your water some.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

A fan will work well. But then again 82-84F isn't that hot. I keep most of my tanks at 83F and the plants and fish are just fine.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

any power heads in the tank? 

what are you using for a filtration?

the next question is how much more sun does that tank get?


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

i always unplug my heaters during spring, summer and some of the fall time with no issues.. do a large water change or several little ones through the week to keep it cooler i guess for now...


----------



## SugaBit (Jun 4, 2011)

My tank is finally cooling back down. Still not sure why the temp went up. I don't have it in any direct sun, it's in a dark corner in my living room. The temp started dropping after I turned my air pump off...

I went to clean the air pump (one of those hydor ones with the LED light) & found a huge crack in it so maybe the pump was making the tank warmer? Idk. It was almost 4 years old, surprised it lasted this long. I just ordered a new one.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Maybe the air was hot that was going into the tank. That would do it. Glad you found the culprit.


----------

